# Itinerary help - Quebec



## dreamin (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll be spending 7 days in Quebec this June and will be travelling with my daughter (25) and sister.  First visit for them and I haven't been there for a few  years.  We plan to spend 1-2 days each in Montreal and in Quebec City but we would also like to see some of the rural area.  We fly in & out of Montreal.  I was thinking of Ste Anne de Beaupre and Baie St Paul region.  We're not interested in Mont Tremblant area.  We do like to hike, shop, see the touristy sites, and eat in local restaurants.  Maybe a museum or 2.  Any suggestions for an interesting route to take?  And which community would be best for overnight stays?  Thanks!


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 27, 2013)

We recently returned from a week in Quebec city with an overnight stop in Montreal.  We took an afternoon trip up to Baie-St.-Paul for the sights and galleries, and a day to tour Les Chutes Montmorancy and Iles D'Orleans.  The drive up to Baie-Ste-Paul is quite scenic.  June is a better time of the year to tour and hike the region, but the main purpose of our trip three weeks ago was to ski Mt Ste Anne and Le Massif one more time.  We drove route 40 on the north shore from Montreal to Quebec as it is more scenic and has lesser truck traffic than route 20 on the south shore.   
Start googling these locations and routes, and check TA for motel/hotel recommendations.  Have a great trip....it's wonderful country.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you going to be there beginning of June or later in June?  End of June you might run into Montreal International Jazz Festival which is a plus but might make hotels more expansive and harder to find.

I would spend 3 days in Montreal if it is first visit for your sister and daughter, a couple of days in Quebec city and maybe 1 other place such as Trois Rivers or Jonquiere could be interesting to visit.  Not sure if you will be driving or taking VIA Rail.

Museum you would get in Montreal and Quebec city.  Lots of good places to eat in Montreal and Quebec City too.

If you are looking for accomodation in Montreal, do you want a regular hotel or one with a kitchette?


----------



## dreamin (Mar 30, 2013)

Good advice!  We will have a rental car so I like the idea of Route 40.  I'm wondering if it would be best for us to just stay in Montreal and Quebec City and do day trips from there?  I'm hoping to use Priceline or Hotwire as we just need a basic hotel with no kitchen.  Our trip is at the end of May and first few days of June, just before the Grand Prix in Montreal.  Any suggestions for shopping that isn't the typical suburban mall.....fashionable with good prices?


----------



## MaryH (Apr 1, 2013)

For downtown I like Simons and Bay for the more reasonable stuff and Ogilvy and Holt Renfrew for the nice stuff.  

There are some nice underground shopping centers.  I like Brown shoes and that is at Place Ville Marie.

For 7 days I would spent at least 3 full days in Montreal maybe 3.5 days and 2 days in Quebec city and 1 day somewhere on the way and the remaining time traveling.    If you only do Montreal and Quebec, you might prefer to take the train and rent the car for 1 day or more to do a day trip.  Both cities the central hotels would charge you for parking.


----------

